# Pic con multiples señales PWM



## txarli02 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hola, estoy diseñando un proyecto con varios motores que se controlan mediante señales PWM. Solamente he programado un tipo de Pic (Pic 16F873). El problema que tengo es que con este Pic solo se puede sacar una señal PWM y tendría que poner uno por cada motor. Aguien conoce algun pic que saque multiples señales PWM?


----------



## electroconico (Feb 8, 2012)

Revisa en la página de Microchip es lo más fácil que puedes hacer que esperar opiniones.
http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/technology/motorcontrol/

No especificas cuantos PWM , varios ?? osea 2? 

Saludos!

P.D. espero no tomes a mal mi comentario , es para orientarte mejor cuando necesites buscar algún otro microcontrolador.En la página de estos productos los encuntras fácil por modelo , numero de pines, perifericos etc.. y pues ves toda la gama.


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 8, 2012)

No se que tan rapido tendrias que atender a cada motor, puedes generar la PWM y multiplexarla para enviarla a cada motor, o puedes generar la PWM por software en los pines de I/O pero la frecuencia de la PWM seria baja dependiendo de cuantos motores quieras controlar, busca en el foro ya habian platicado sobre esto, a una mejor solucion es buscar otro micro que pueda manejar varias salidas PWM ademas si sabes manejar el pic16F873 no se te tiene que complicar el manejar cualquier otro pic


----------



## txarli02 (Feb 9, 2012)

electroconico dijo:


> Revisa en la página de Microchip es lo más fácil que puedes hacer que esperar opiniones.
> http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/technology/motorcontrol/
> 
> No especificas cuantos PWM , varios ?? osea 2?
> ...



Tranquilo hombre, no me lo tomo mal para nada. 

Lo que pasa es que es estado buscando por e foro y lo unico que he encontrado es un micro que controlaba 2 servos, pero no a la vez. En el mensaje se me olvidó poner el numero de señales que necesito. Por una parte quiero controlar 4 servomotores, por otra un motor de corriente continua que gire en los 2 sentidos (mediante un puente en H), y por ultimo 2 motores de corriente continua que giren en un sentido. 

Tambien he buscado en la pagina de microchip, pero no he conseguido encontrar lo que quiero.

Saludos!!


----------



## electroconico (Feb 9, 2012)

Con el Modulo PWM del pic no podrás controlar los servos ya que la frecuencia de estos es muy baja a menos que bajes el clock del micro como a 1MHz :/ ;nada práctico,es más conveniente hacerlo por software.
Para los otros motores dc te sobran PWM , hay pics con hasta 16PWM-8PWM-4PWM,etc...unos comparten las misma fecuencia y solo varía el DUTY Cycle de cada uno , otros modulos te puede trabaja el puente H completo.


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 9, 2012)

yo he controlado tres senales PWM con el pic 16F628a para regular el brillo de tres LEDS RGB.. revisalo en el siguiente link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-mezclador-luz-rgb-65055/


----------

